
Russia’s military is recruiting dolphins, and their mission is a mystery - navs
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2016/03/11/russias-military-is-recruiting-dolphins-and-their-mission-is-a-mystery/?tid=a_inl&utm_term=.42b07112d60d
======
navs
I don't know if anyone remembers Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2 where the
Allied forces had trained Dolphins for use against seafaring forces.

